# Ego One CLR 1.0 ohm coils



## Wesley (25/1/16)

Hi vendors,

Who has stock of these coils?

I tried searching this sub-forum already but search function does not allow 'Ego', 'One', and 'CLR' as the words are too short.


----------



## Andre (25/1/16)

I just ordered one from Vapour Mountain this morning. If I remember correctly they still had some stock.


----------



## vaporize.co.za (25/1/16)

Hey @Andre have a look at the bottom of this page.. 

http://vaporize.co.za/?s=eGo+One+joyetech&post_type=product

Reactions: Like 1


----------

